# Doreen Spooner: Pioneer



## cgw (May 3, 2019)

An interesting life:

Doreen Spooner, Trailblazer on Fleet Street, Dies at 91


----------



## Derrel (May 3, 2019)

cgw said:


> An interesting life:
> 
> Doreen Spooner, Trailblazer on Fleet Street, Dies at 91



Yes, a very nice obituary/tribute.
From the current two comments,  

"Edward Spiro
 Forest Hills NY3h ago
 Really well done obit for Ms. Doreen Spooner 5/3/19 by Sam Roberts. Ms. Spooner no doubt used a Speed Graphic but it is   doubtful she used glass plates. More likely she used 4x5 sheet film in film holders or a 4x5 film pack. Glass plates were still   available but used mostly for scientific photography by the time Ms. Spooner began her career."


----------

